# Gyeon cancoat



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey guys. Anyone got any thoughts on this gyeon can coat? I really want to give it a go for the winter, but the silicone content puts me off.
Anyone used it and like/dislike it?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry never used it but why would the silicone content put you off?
Gonz.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi mate, trying posting in either the Gyeon section or wax, sealant or protection section.

Blueberry will be along shortly no doubt


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't really know, ive just heard it can be a night mare with other products. Otherwise it looks really good


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Be more worried about actually getting it out of the can


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

bigmac3161 said:


> Be more worried about actually getting it out of the can


I thought this issue had been resolved


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Where do I start? Probably my product of the year and I've tried many new products this year! For less than £30 a can this product does nothing but constantly surprise me. It's dead simple to apply, just like a QD and just as easy to remove the residue and buff up. The gloss and shine it leaves behind is fantastic (along with the rest of the maintenance Gyeon products). It visibly keeps your car cleaner for longer. It sheds dirt remarkably well. It sheds rain amazingly well.

It's been on our Discovery since July and it's performance sold it to me to put it on my RCZ for winter. I'm so glad I did. It's easy to maintain with Gyeon Bathe (and Bathe + once a month) along with Gyeon Cure which helps to prevent water spots and which I use as a drying aid whilst the car is still wet (diluted 1:1). I can't praise Can Coat highly enough.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Bmpaul said:


> I don't really know, ive just heard it can be a night mare with other products. Otherwise it looks really good


I've never heard that. Which products in particular?



bigmac3161 said:


> Be more worried about actually getting it out of the can


V3 can has no problems. It's all good now.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> Where do I start? Probably my product of the year and I've tried many new products this year! For less than £30 a can this product does nothing but constantly surprise me. It's dead simple to apply, just like a QD and just as easy to remove the residue and buff up. The gloss and shine it leaves behind is fantastic (along with the rest of the maintenance Gyeon products). It visibly keeps your car cleaner for longer. It sheds dirt remarkably well. It sheds rain amazingly well.
> 
> It's been on our Discovery since July and it's performance sold it to me to put it on my RCZ for winter. I'm so glad I did. It's easy to maintain with Gyeon Bathe (and Bathe + once a month) along with Gyeon Cure which helps to prevent water spots and which I use as a drying aid whilst the car is still wet (diluted 1:1). I can't praise Can Coat highly enough.


Thanks Kerry, yet another product to try. If it gets praise like this from you it must be brilliant.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Blueberry is one of the lucky few that has been able to sample Wetcoat long enough to give an appraisal, most of us have defunct cans sitting on the shelf.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

S63 said:


> Blueberry is one of the lucky few that has been able to sample Wetcoat long enough to give an appraisal, most of us have defunct cans sitting on the shelf.


Get yourself one of the new cans. You're missing out 👍😃


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> Get yourself one of the new cans. You're missing out 👍😃


I most probably will at some stage, for now I've gone back to basics and am enjoying using Megs Ultimate QD again which suits my needs.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

So I've had all of the cans, 2 dud ones and the most recent is working just fine! 

From the first car I coated with the first can, simply love the product, for such little effort, amazing beading and I mean amazing beading, great gloss and slickness and durability is great.

I4detailing is where I got mine :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Can this be applied outside?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Can this be applied outside?


Of course, just not in direct sunlight :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

SystemClenz said:


> Of course, just not in direct sunlight :thumb:


Is it temperature dependant in any way?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Is it temperature dependant in any way?


Yeah, it has to be above 5 degrees


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Is it temperature dependant in any way?


It can be used in temperatures as low as 5C.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> It can be used in temperatures as low as 5C.


Hi Kerry, just ordered Cancoat and Wetcoat for £29 from PB, the Wetcoat is free. I ordered the Q2M Bathe as well.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Hi Kerry, just ordered Cancoat and Wetcoat for £29 from PB, the Wetcoat is free. I ordered the Q2M Bathe as well.


An excellent order. I look forward to your thoughts Andy.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> An excellent order. I look forward to your thoughts Andy.


It's your fault young lady,lol


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Hi Kerry, just ordered Cancoat and Wetcoat for £29 from PB, the Wetcoat is free. I ordered the Q2M Bathe as well.


Oh and WetCoat, another great product :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> It's your fault young lady,lol


I really should be on commission 😜


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Is it essential that you top Can Coat with Q2M Cure when first applied?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Is it essential that you top Can Coat with Q2M Cure when first applied?


It helps prevent water spotting which coatings can be prone too. I left Can Coat to fully cure for 24 hours then applied Cure (it was garaged overnight). No water spotting at all.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

The new spray head on v3 ..... 


WORKS  

Used it today and no issues. Great product.

Easy on and off.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> It helps prevent water spotting which coatings can be prone too. I left Can Coat to fully cure for 24 hours then applied Cure (it was garaged overnight). No water spotting at all.


I don't see the point topping it up...
Why don't you just use Cure if there is some waterspot problems?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

For the same reason you top CQUK with reload


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

sm81 said:


> I don't see the point topping it up...
> Why don't you just use Cure if there is some waterspot problems?


Cure does not have the durability of Can Coat nor the performance. I think of Cure more as a QD or drying aid.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> Cure does not have the durability of Can Coat nor the performance. I think of Cure more as a QD or drying aid.


Cures contact angle is much less than Cancoat, so you end up reducing Cancoat properties.... http://www.gyeonquartz.com/product-guide/q2m-cure

Cancoat consumption is quite much (150ml/car) comparing other products which have similar durability. http://www.gyeonquartz.com/product-guide/q2-cancoat


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> For the same reason you top CQUK with reload


But those products are much more durable also...
Reload is very easy to use also...


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

sm81 said:


> Cures contact angle is much less than Cancoat, so you end up reducing Cancoat properties.... http://www.gyeonquartz.com/product-guide/q2m-cure
> 
> Cancoat consumption is quite much (150ml/car) comparing other products which have similar durability. http://www.gyeonquartz.com/product-guide/q2-cancoat


I've seen no discernible difference in performance from Can Coat with a coat of Cure on top. Have you actually used it?

With regards to Can Coat consumption - i will say that's a guide. I've actually used the products, not read and questioned someone's experience of it. I've put 2 coats on a Land Rover Discovery and 2 coats on a Mercedes SLK and can tell you that upon shaking the can, it felt like there was still just under half left. As its not a see through can I cannot be 100% sure but I think that I can still coat another car with what's left.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> I've seen no discernible difference in performance from Can Coat with a coat of Cure on top. Have you actually used it?
> 
> With regards to Can Coat consumption - i will say that's a guide. I've actually used the products, not read and questioned someone's experience of it. I've put 2 coats on a Land Rover Discovery and 2 coats on a Mercedes SLK and can tell you that upon shaking the can, it felt like there was still just over half less. As its not a see through can I cannot be 100% sure but I think that I can still coat another car with what's left.


No I haven't used it. That's why I have to lean towards manufacturers instructions. If they say 150ml/car it should be near to that, because usually they don't say something that makes it look expensive than it is. If you have already coated 4 layers it means you have used under 50ml per coat....


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Well from real world experience, these are my findings. The guide doesn't say whether the figures you are quoting is one coat or two and as they recommend 2 coats, who knows? Figures for any product are only a guide. Pots of wax - some say you will get x number of uses out of a panel pot for example. In my experiences, using the ethos less is more, I can achieve more than a guide will state.


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Looks like what i might have heard somwhere is rubbish and it sounds like just as good a product as it looks. Im going to have to order some i think!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I would recommend a mask for when using this


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> I would recommend a mask for when using this


Very good advice. I suffered for a week after breathing this in accidentally.

Just to echo Blueberry its a really good, easy to use product. I guess I must be one of the lucky ones in that the can I got actually worked. I applied and then went over with cure an hour or so later, then placed in the garage to cure fully for the next 24hrs. I would also agree that the figures regarding usage are a way out. I applied to my Insignia but barely used any at all, I'd say easily enough to coat the car maybe 8-10 times.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't use a mask but always turn away when spraying. I did make this mistake once and had a very bad headache. Lesson learnt.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

If applied outside early in the day should it cure ok?


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Hi Kerry, just ordered Cancoat and Wetcoat for £29 from PB, the Wetcoat is free. I ordered the Q2M Bathe as well.


Same as me, looked at alot of other stuff but Blueberry sold me on it with the pics of the RCZ:buffer:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

taylor8 said:


> Same as me, looked at alot of other stuff but Blueberry sold me on it with the pics of the RCZ:buffer:


Yes, young Blueberry has a lot to answer for, lol. She is a great girl though.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> If applied outside early in the day should it cure ok?


Yes it will be fine. My OH's car is outside 24/7 and suffered no ill effects with it curing.



taylor8 said:


> Same as me, looked at alot of other stuff but Blueberry sold me on it with the pics of the RCZ:buffer:


I really should be getting free Gyeon products for all these sales 😃👍



AndyA4TDI said:


> Yes, young Blueberry has a lot to answer for, lol. She is a great girl though.


"young" ! " girl" !

I haven't been called either of those things for a very long time 😜


----------

